

Ask HN: Couldn't the NSA force Apple to add a remote backdoor to Touch ID - benguild

... via  software update?
Normally I feel like these fingerprint systems fly under the radar, but this is the first time a standard like this is really breaking out in the US.
======
wkearney99
Who's to say they haven't already?

